# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  کلاسبندی

## the great aziz

سلام
اگه تجربه ای دارید(چه موفق و چه ناموفق) در رابطه با این که بخواین کلاس مدرستونو عوض کنین بگین.راه حل ها یی رو که برای این کار استفاده کردید
لطفا شرایط رو هم (مثل زمان اقدام و علت و...) بگین.

----------


## iSalar

من متوجه نشدم ، یعنی میخواین مدرسه عوض کنین؟
عاغا اشتباهه محضه من از اول 6 تا مدرسه عوض کردم هر بار ک میرفتم مدرسه جدید افت نمره داشتم نکن این کاروووو

----------


## the great aziz

نه میخوام کلاسمو عوض کنم برم یه کلاس دیگه؟

----------


## nahid

به خونوادت بگو به مدیر بگن.یا خودت انقدر اذیتشون کن که کلافه بشن کلاستو عوض کنن

----------


## blue berry

توی مدرسه ی  ما(تیزهوشان) که میگفتن باید یکی در حد و معدل شما جاشو با شما عوض کنه و بخواد بیاد این یکی کلاس..که همچین کسی پیدا نمیشد اکثرا  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Afsane-IN

تو مدرسه ي ما كه سالاي قبل اصلا عوض نميكردن
با بدبختي
امسال دقيقا من با دوستم نيفتادم و جلو خالم انقد گريه كردم گفت واست نذرو دعا ميكنم
رفتم مدرسه و هيچ كاري نكردم
روزه اول باز گريه كردم
روزه دوم رفتم ديدم دو نفر از اون كلاس اومدن كلاسه ما
منم رفتم به معاونمون گفتم كلاسمو عوض كن خيلي آروم و ريلكس و اينا
گف واس چي ميخواي بري گفتم به خاطر عرفانه (‌دوستم )
عرفانه هم تو مدرسه همه ميشناسنش خيلي دخترخوبيه و اينا فك كنم بخاطر همين راحت عوض كرد  :Yahoo (21): ‌
خوده عرفانه هم به معاونمون گفت عوضش كن
اينطوري شد كه خيلي كشكي كشكي كلاسم عوض شد
جالبيش اينه يه دوست ديگمم كه ميخواس تو اون كلاس باشه به همون معاون گفت باش خيلي بد برخورد كرد
اما با من خيلي خوب برخورد كرد 
فك كنم نتيجه دعاي خالم بوده‌ :Yahoo (21): 
توام به يكي بگو واست دعا كنه خخخخخخ
اگرم نشد حكمته

----------


## Yeganehp

منم پارسال سر كلاس كلي كرم ريختمو حرف زدمو سوژه كردم معلمارو كلاسمو عوض كردن:yahoo (21):

----------

